# What to take for Elevenis/nibble during the day's hunting



## Judgemental (24 October 2010)

A couple of mini-pork pies.


----------



## FairyLights (24 October 2010)

small homemade apple pies or mincemeat and apple nearer to Christmas.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (24 October 2010)

Chocolate! But the mini pork pies sound like a great idea!


----------



## combat_claire (24 October 2010)

Mars bar for when mounted. Cereal bar or something that won't melt when whipping in with minkhounds

When on foot, whatever I can squeeze into my fleece or barbour - twiglets, biscuits, fruit flakes, chocolate etc and always enough to share with other footies. I used to take a banana, but could usually guarantee huntsman would move off just as I had peeled it! Very awkward cycling and eating a banana without crashing!


----------



## Judgemental (24 October 2010)

HuntingmadinEire said:



			Chocolate! But the mini pork pies sound like a great idea!
		
Click to expand...

I have always found that to be the most satisfactory means of something during the day;

a) They are small and easily slipped in the pocket. 

b) Already packaged.

c) No time wasted preparing anything.

d) Surprising how the Melton Mowbray brand keeps the 'Wolf From the Door'.

e) Easliy eaten if hounds suddenly find and one's horse needs to go onto manual flight control, as opposed to auto-pilot.


----------



## Judgemental (24 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			I have always found that to be the most satisfactory means of something during the day;

a) They are small and easily slipped in the pocket. 

b) Already packaged.

c) No time wasted preparing anything.

d) Surprising how the Melton Mowbray brand keeps the 'Wolf From the Door'.

e) Easliy eaten if hounds suddenly find and one's horse needs to go onto manual flight control, as opposed to auto-pilot.
		
Click to expand...

I felt it might be helpful to expand upon this subject, albeit for those new to hunting.

99 times out of 100 when somebody starts hunting, some kind soul will go into the local saddlers and buy them a sandwich box. Assuming they have not been given a hand-me-down that has stood the test of time on sundry horses flanks and knocked about on saddles.

The number of times (too many to recount) I have seen somebody get the little stainless steel box out - horse not really standing still - ferret out the contents - horse still not really standing still - fail to reholster the stainless steel box and drop on ground - horse still not really standing still and then steps on box! Probably had to remove glove to engineer all of the above, which has also fallen on ground and trampled in mud.

By which time the contents are mixed up with crop, reins, 1st and 2nd plaits and gets under pommel of saddle.

Chocholate bars and things of similar components. Alright but tend to melt and foil gets mixed up with chocolate and in very cold weather too hard.

No, the good old Melton Mowbray Pork Pie is ideally packaged in greasproof paper and unwraps with the greatest of ease because there is a small seal or the paper is stuck at the base. They never fall apart - hot or cold, i.e, the   weather never had a problem.

Don't be tempted by a bulk tray of supermarket own brand then wrap in clingflim. That is the most difficult stuff to unwrap on a horse, even a well mannered one, standing still.

Eating and drinking on a horse out hunting, or at the meet should be executed with elegance and relaxed ease.


----------



## quirky (24 October 2010)

Flapjack, small but surprisingly filling .


----------



## JenHunt (24 October 2010)

I agree, the humble pork pie is fab for the job, and anything to replace it would have a lot to live up to!

However, a guy I hunt with always has a bag of assorted boiled sweets (individually wrapped) in his pocket, mostly for starting conversations with the girls admittedly, but that seems to do quite well for satisfying a need for blood sugar.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 October 2010)

and the next lesson is----? JM?


----------



## Judgemental (24 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			and the next lesson is----? JM?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that a thread about boots, tops, garter straps, spurs, spur staps might be an interesting subject?

Then we could move onto apres hunting, baths, embrocations, tipples, drinkies and supper/dinner?


----------



## k9h (24 October 2010)

Nothing! I have nothing till all hounds are home & fed!

Never have breakfast either. That way should I fall badly they can operate straight away!

Never been able to eat before riding.


----------



## Baggybreeches (24 October 2010)

k9h said:



			Nothing! I have nothing till all hounds are home & fed!

Never have breakfast either. That way should I fall badly they can operate straight away!

Never been able to eat before riding.
		
Click to expand...

I usually 'intend' to eat a good breakfast but never get time, and trying to eat from my horse would not be a good idea.


----------



## tootsietoo (24 October 2010)

oh, I was thinking of an "Apres Hunting" thread only today!  My favourite bit of the hunting day I think.  I may start it now.

On the subject of food - a big bowl of porridge for breakfast, maybe a little something at the meet and then nothing until home - accounts for a good couple of pounds per hunting day, I'm sure, and by christmas I can fit into my skinny jeans


----------



## Angelbones (24 October 2010)

3 sausages in foil in one pocket, Kitkat chunky in the other. Does the trick.


----------



## marmalade76 (25 October 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## tootsietoo (25 October 2010)

But with the children, that is a different matter.  I have just bought a little backpack to carry the provisions necessary to keep hungry whinging at bay!  Current favourites are rocky road, made together the day before (got to have chocolate!) and cold sausages.


----------



## FairyLights (25 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			I was thinking that a thread about boots, tops, garter straps, spurs, spur staps might be an interesting subject?

Then we could move onto apres hunting, baths, embrocations, tipples, drinkies and supper/dinner?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes Please! 
I am a newbbie to fox hunting ,and loving it,BTW, but seriously in need of advice about correct clothing,what to say and what not to say, hunting ettiquette generally and so on. 
So far I know to say "Good Morning" and "good evening" stay at the back and dont tread on hounds and thats about it, my son, who is also terribly keen made the mistake of calling them "dogs", oops.  So ,we are in need of instruction.

. Help requested please.


----------



## R2R (25 October 2010)

Polos or extra strong mints. Handy for me and the horse!


----------



## Judgemental (25 October 2010)

horsesforever1 said:



 Yes Please! 
I am a newbbie to fox hunting ,and loving it,BTW, but seriously in need of advice about correct clothing,what to say and what not to say, hunting ettiquette generally and so on. 
So far I know to say "Good Morning" and "good evening" stay at the back and dont tread on hounds and thats about it, my son, who is also terribly keen made the mistake of calling them "dogs", oops.  So ,we are in need of instruction.

Help requested please.
		
Click to expand...

It is a delight to impart Hunting Information to those new to Hunting

I was 'drawing the coverts' of the Ashford Valley who have the most excellent website.

There is a page on Hunting Etiquette: 

http://www.ashfordvalleyhunt.com/index.jsp?pagename=etiquette

and another called on Hunting Terms:

http://www.ashfordvalleyhunt.com/index.jsp?pagename=huntingterms

Both are ideal for somebody hunting for the first time, I suggest you and your son have a close look a those pages, indeed print them off and laminate, put up in tackroom would be good.

Which hunt do you hunt with and perhaps somebody on this forum who hunts with them, would take you under their wing.

Don't hesitate to ask or post a question somebody will answer - the one thing that exists up and down the country, amongst hunting folk, is a strong sense of esprit de corps.

The "good evening" needs a little correction. I think you are referring to when going home. It does not matter what time of the day it is, you always say, "good night". Even in the morning, early or late afternoon, "good night".

Personally at the end of the day, I ride up to the master, remove my cap (gentlemen only) thank him for the day and then say good night master. 

Just for the record, when saying good morning to the master, it is "good morning master"  - both lady and gentlemen masters.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			I was thinking that a thread about boots, tops, garter straps, spurs, spur staps might be an interesting subject?

Then we could move onto apres hunting, baths, embrocations, tipples, drinkies and supper/dinner?
		
Click to expand...

of course, there is no other hunter in the country who knows none of these details bar the wise old sage JM!! pats on the back,eh old boy!!


----------



## Simsar (25 October 2010)

I have a cat and nine tails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to the JM show. xx

Sorry should have been on what and when post. LMAO!


----------



## Judgemental (25 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			of course, there is no other hunter in the country who knows none of these details bar the wise old sage JM!! pats on the back,eh old boy!!
		
Click to expand...

Posted by Horesforever1

"Yes Please! 
I am a newbbie to fox hunting ,and loving it,BTW, but seriously in need of advice about correct clothing,what to say and what not to say, hunting ettiquette generally and so on. 
So far I know to say "Good Morning" and "good evening" stay at the back and dont tread on hounds and thats about it, my son, who is also terribly keen made the mistake of calling them "dogs", oops. So ,we are in need of instruction.

. Help requested please". 


Yes, Rosie how about a bit of help for those new to hunting?


----------



## arizonahoney (25 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Yes, Rosie how about a bit of help for those new to hunting?
		
Click to expand...


And maybe a *red ribbon* in Rosie's tail?


----------



## sambarny23 (25 October 2010)

a round of chicken sarnies cut into 1/4's so that they can be eaten in a couple mouthfuls is necessary. a few mini bars of choc like mars/ milky way again can then be eaten in a couple mouthfuls. then a big bag of jelly babies/ wine gums to nibble on during the day and share round. yes my pockets are full and i also have a saddle bag


----------



## tootsietoo (25 October 2010)

sod the hip flask, I'd be sidling up to the person with the jelly babies!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Posted by Horesforever1

"Yes Please! 
I am a newbbie to fox hunting ,and loving it,BTW, but seriously in need of advice about correct clothing,what to say and what not to say, hunting ettiquette generally and so on. 
So far I know to say "Good Morning" and "good evening" stay at the back and dont tread on hounds and thats about it, my son, who is also terribly keen made the mistake of calling them "dogs", oops. So ,we are in need of instruction.

. Help requested please". 


Yes, Rosie how about a bit of help for those new to hunting?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but this isnt your game plan is it,its anything to keep JM on the threads, i dont doubt your info is invaluable but you love to see yourself in the mirror!


----------



## Judgemental (26 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Yes, but this isnt your game plan is it,its anything to keep JM on the threads, i dont doubt your info is invaluable but you love to see yourself in the mirror!
		
Click to expand...

Anything you say my dear!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (26 October 2010)

no denial then- are you a man or a mouse?


----------



## Judgemental (26 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			no denial then- are you a man or a mouse?
		
Click to expand...

lol - that's a question I often ask myself


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 October 2010)

arizonahoney said:



			And maybe a *red ribbon* in Rosie's tail?
		
Click to expand...

yes i agree, keep away as i kick!! LOL-


----------



## EAST KENT (28 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			yes i agree, keep away as i kick!! Lol-
		
Click to expand...

    and bite:d


----------



## Simsar (28 October 2010)

and spit!!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (29 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			and spit!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, thought it was camelids that did that Simsar


----------



## Simsar (29 October 2010)

LMAO!


----------

